
JSCPP: simple C++ interpreter written in JavaScript - ingve
https://github.com/felixhao28/JSCPP
======
johnhenry
From a very rough point of view, node works by transforming JavaScript into
C++ on the fly -- I wonder if we could uses this knowledge to build a direct
interpreter for C++ and how this project would compare, with respect to
efficiency.

